# Apex Predator hybrid longbow for sale!  SOLD!



## Apex Predator (May 21, 2009)

Here is my first hybrid.  It came in too light for my buddy Scott, so I have to build him another.  This one is 60" NTN and draws 52@28.  She is cut to center and a really fine shooter.  She has a wenge/osage riser and the same in the overlays.  She has an action-boo core and stained bamboo limb faces.  This one runs $450, but since she is now a stock bow I will sell her for $400.  She comes with a bow sock.


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2009)

How do you get the correct weight when you build a bow?


----------



## Lowjack (May 21, 2009)

Too Pretty LOL


----------



## Apex Predator (May 21, 2009)

You refer to the last one you built!  If the new one needs to be heavier, then you use thicker lams.  This is the first one off of the form though, and it's mostly a W.A.G. on the first.


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2009)

At least with a self bow you can put em on a tillering tree as you go to get your weight correct. With your bows you dont know till it is finished.


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful bow Marty!!!


----------



## gregg dudley (May 21, 2009)

Nice bow, Marty!

Most bowyers keep detailed notes (recipes if you will) on previous bow builds and can get pretty close to target weight after they build a particular model for a while.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments folks!

This one is sold!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 21, 2009)

Man that didn't last long


----------



## F1Rocket (May 22, 2009)

What a beautiful bow.

I guess the "don't ask, don't tell policy" is in effect in case someone's significant other finds out there is an incoming bow.

It would be nice to hear from the new owner as to their thoughts on this gem.


----------



## dutchman (May 22, 2009)

F1Rocket said:


> I guess the "don't ask, don't tell policy" is in effect in case someone's significant other finds out there is an incoming bow.





That'd be plumb cowardly, wouldn't it?


----------



## RogerB (May 22, 2009)

Boo under glass, should be quick, 52 @ 28, just right,  and 60 NTN (perfect for my short draw) good thing it wasn't a lefty or I would be worried how to tell my wife.


----------



## dutchman (May 22, 2009)

RogerB said:


> Boo under glass, should be quick, 52 @ 28, just right,  and 60 NTN (perfect for my short draw) good thing it wasn't a lefty or I would be worried how to tell my wife.



It is a classy looking bow!


----------



## BDAdams (May 24, 2009)

That's funny Roger. After the last NGT shoot don't you mean how would you tell your wife this time?


----------



## RogerB (May 25, 2009)

BD, Your right!!! that is what would make me so afraid "this time". I wish you would say something I could argue with. LOL


----------

